

An Open Letter to Tony Hsieh - julespitt
http://danieltenner.com/2015/05/11/an-open-letter-to-tony-hsieh/

======
paulhauggis
This will fall on deaf ears. If he is willing to pay people to leave his
company to implement this new management style, all the examples in the world
will not convince him.

It needs be tried and then fail or succeed.

